# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Perandori Justinian nga Iliria

## Iliriani

http://www.lannaronca.it/Ipertesto%2...iustiniano.htm

Lexojeni faqen e mesiperme ne italisht qe flet per Perandori Xhustinian nga iliria

Do qe mire te rijipnin gjithe ata qe bene karrier ne postet me te larta te Perandorise Romake.

Kujtoj ketu qe Garda Pretoriane [ si Garda e Republikes] qe mbronte perandorin e institucjonet ne Rome qe tradite dhe qe e perbere gjithnje nga ilire nga shqiperia e veriut kryesisht nga Provinca e Dardanise.

Personalisht kam pasur nje kenaqesi te madhe kur nje Italian me pershkruajti gjithe perandoret me origjine Ilire ne kohen e Perandorise Romake.

----------


## dodoni

Teme shume e mire kjo. Mendoj qe per keta perandore ilire te Romes, stergjysher tane qe kane udhehequr boten me shekuj te tere, pra kane qene njeriu numer nje ne gjithe boten, duhet tu kushtohet me shume hapesira ne librat e historise nga te cilat mesojne brezat tane te ardhshem, duhet te jene me te pranishem ne jeten tone shoqerore. 

Ishte nje vendim shume i mire, ai i Bashkise se Prishtines per emerimin e nje prej rrugeve kryesore te qytetit te Prishtines me "Rruga Perandori Justinian". Keshtu duhet te behet edhe me perandoret tjere tane, dhe edhe ne qytetet tjera shqiptare ne Shqiperi, Kosove, Maqedonine Shqiptare, Mal te Zi, Presheve, Cameri etj. 

Tung

----------

